# Pix of the module I built



## Don Chovanec (Jan 13, 2009)

This is the 1st of three/four (two are side by side to make one corner) modules that I built. It has not been tracked or wired yet. But here it is, folding legs and all. not shown are the facia on the front and the backboard for scenery. I picked up cork road bed and a code 83 switch, some ballast and I am ready to start laying track. I also have purchased wire and clips for busline and tracklines. Next I build a corner module -two 24" X '48" modules side by side. I will use different legs for that one. Bolt on 2"X2" I think. I am still designing that one. It will contain my DCC command and boster and link to side modules.


----------



## ulf999 (Mar 25, 2007)

Clever trick with the folding legs!


----------



## train_nut (Jul 29, 2009)

Would this design handle a 3'x5' table ?


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i can't imagine this being very stable as it is. 3x5? well depends of your definition of "handle" i guess


----------



## train_nut (Jul 29, 2009)

*table*

I would think that the idea of using pvc for table leggs instead of wood or metal one's would work for a 3'x5' table. Plus I have a design improvement on how to attach them I would use muffler clamps were you have "u" bolt.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

mufler clamp? 









well again, it depends on the definition of word "working". for me it means being very stable stable, very sturdy, being able to structurally accommodate those crazy Russians modelers, loading up on vodka and taking their pet bear to dance on the table when the need arises (and you never know)

on a serious note, having worked with PVC pipes before i just don't see this as very sturdy solution. enough to hold leaflets and box of pencils perhaps but not a surface you going to carve, drill, nail, sand, grind and file stuff on. hence it is not "working" for me.


----------

